

A Letter to Entrepreneurs: Don't Pay to Pitch - epi0Bauqu
http://broderick.wordpress.com/2010/02/08/a-letter-to-entrepreneurs/

======
philk
It gets even better. If someone was interested in investing in a startup then
they wouldn't have to be paid to listen to pitches.

So essentially you're buying access to people who aren't looking to invest.

------
iamelgringo
Someone should start a black list of funding groups that ask entrepreneurs to
pay to pitch, and we should give it a bit of press here on HN. This is
absolutely absurd.

------
swkolupailo
I would have thought this was a no-brainer. Anyone out there know specific
firms doing this?

~~~
rythie
The Keiretsu Forum are famous for this after Jason Calacanis found out about
them: [http://calacanis.com/2009/10/05/jason-jihad-keiretsu-
forum-m...](http://calacanis.com/2009/10/05/jason-jihad-keiretsu-forum-must-
be-stopped/)

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Open Angel Forum will destroy all chapters of Keiretsu Forum in the next 12
months. We are coming to EVERY city they are in and shutting them down one by
one.

We shut down Boulder and we will have Los Angeles shut down shortly.

We are replacing them with a better model for angels and entrepreneurs.... and
worse for the owner of the forum (i.e. me and their founder). I heard the
founder of Keiretsu forum was taking home $1m in profits personally from the
Forum... all on the backs of $6k presentation fees they pulled out of
startups.

We are OAF We are legion We will not stop

